# FoxPro Aftershock



## 22magnum

Any of you gurus have any info on it yet?























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Looks like they miniaturized the electronics in a shockwave. Also looks loud.


----------



## 22magnum

youngdon said:


> Looks like they miniaturized the electronics in a shockwave. Also looks loud.


I agree, I finally found a video on it.






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

No built in decoy ???


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Looks expensive...


----------

